# Largest bream ever caught



## CatHunter

Hes a monster


----------



## HisName

Wow , I wish i could stock my pond with some of its offspring.:thumbup:

I Prefer to eat bream over any fish any where.

That is the only kind of fishing i do , catch them out of a spring fed creek or my spring fed pond. No Heavy metals or pollution.


----------



## CatHunter

that fish was caught out of a spring fed lake, in some places the lake is almost 70 feet deep and so clear it looks like the florida keys


----------



## HisName

CatHunter said:


> that fish was caught out of a spring fed lake, in some places the lake is almost 70 feet deep and so clear it looks like the florida keys


 Very Impresive indead. My creek has large holes with only hand size bream. i run fish traps and crawdad traps also. 

The Creek running trough my property starts about 7 miles up stream in Walnut Hill and runs into Perdido river.

The Pond bream are really my wifes pets. I can catch them on a naked hook , good thing she doesnt read this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

wow i would love to have a stream running threw my property, i would put catfish in it


----------



## BentStraight

My wife caught this one in the spring-fed lake we live on . . .


----------



## finfever61

Wow that's pan size. Brings backs memories fishing with my grandpa. He did love to fish for bream.


----------



## CatHunter

now thats a big bluegill sounds like these clear body's of water grows some giants


----------



## JoeyWelch

Now there's some yellow cat bait.


----------



## Tuna Man

One heck of a Bream....I can relate...Killed a 18" frog


----------



## tightlines

I thought it was caught in the lower end of escambia? The same picture is down at smiths. I was also told they ate it and didnt submit it for a record. Dont know if its true though.


----------



## REDFISH KING

That's a Stud there...


----------



## CatHunter

nah don't know where u herd that from, but it was eatin


----------

